# IUD and pregnancy?



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Does anyone have experience with this? I am starting to freak out. I have all of the preggo symptoms I had with both of my babies. I am dizzy, exhausted and nasious. I have been nasious for 4 days now and it comes and goes throughout the day but has been getting slightly worse and longer lasting which makes think its not the flu. I have had an IUD for about a year and 4 months - got it about 8 weeks post pardum. BUT... my fertility didnt return after my son was born until he was 18 months because of nursing (I guess). My daughter is now 18 months so I am guessing fertility could have returned recently but I dont know because of the IUD.







: Obviously no birth control is 100% so if I did start ovulating again recently as her nursing has decreased, well you know...

How dangerous is pregnancy with the IUD? I mean what is the chance that it wont interfere or cause complications? I would assume it cant be removed because the dialation would cause a m/c right?

Any experience or info anyone has with this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Before you totally freak yourself out, can you take a test? There are increased risks to the pregnancy with an IUD. Both removal of it and leaving it in have different risks. If you do get a + test, I would contact an OB right away. They will most likely want to perform an US to see where the IUD is located and talk to you about your choices.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

if you get any lower abdominal pain or pain in your shoulder go to the ER and get an u/s right away, because there is an increase in ectopic pg. It is possible to carry to term with the IUD in place according to the pamphlet from my ob's office, but of course rare. but don't get too anxious until you know for sure could just be a virus coming on or something.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Morgan, sometimes when fertility returns it really mimicks early pregnancy. That could be what's going on.

I would take a test just to comfirm for you. But, if it's negative, it's probably just that returning fertility thing.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I felt pretty bad yesterday and slightly better today. I went and got a 2 pack of tests and took one today. But to complicate maters (of course) I didnt time it and had to run out of the room. By the time I came back there was a very faint line - BUT I dont know if it had been 10 min. or more and I know you arent supposed to read them after 10 min.

I will take the other one first thing tomorrow morning when the kids are still asleep and cant distract me!

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

: Its been almost two weeks since the symptoms started (will be 2 weeks this Wed.) and I still feel the same. Nausious on and off all day every day, dizzy, exhausted, heartburn, etc.

I have had 4 negative tests so I called the Dr. and am going in on Thurs. I have no idea what in the world is going on but morning sickness feels like nothing else - there is just no comparison - and that is exactly what I feel like.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami* 







: Its been almost two weeks since the symptoms started (will be 2 weeks this Wed.) and I still feel the same. Nausious on and off all day every day, dizzy, exhausted, heartburn, etc.

I have had 4 negative tests so I called the Dr. and am going in on Thurs. I have no idea what in the world is going on but morning sickness feels like nothing else - there is just no comparison - and that is exactly what I feel like.

I get that, too, lately and am not pregnant. It just hits me all of the sudden- that low-blood-sugar feeling where if I don't eat NOW I'll throw up.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
I get that, too, lately and am not pregnant. It just hits me all of the sudden- that low-blood-sugar feeling where if I don't eat NOW I'll throw up.

That is not how I feel - I have low blood sugar moments but this isnt like that. Its that awful m/s feeling that is almost like its in the back of your head too and all the way down into your middle. So hard to explain - there is just nothing like it.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami* 
That is not how I feel - I have low blood sugar moments but this isnt like that. Its that awful m/s feeling that is almost like its in the back of your head too and all the way down into your middle. So hard to explain - there is just nothing like it.

M/S for me felt either like I described, or like I feel when on a merry-go-round (but every second of all day) or on a swing- just a terrible "BLAH" nasty feeling in my stomach and head.

Could you be having migraines? You don't always have to have a terrible headache with them.

I wonder why your tests are coming up negative? When was the last time you took one?


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

I had this same feeling about 2 months ago and it lasted almost a month. I have had my IUD for almost 2 years and got my first ppAF at 15 months pp, then had 2 more about 35 day cycles, then nothing for 3 months. I was SURE I was preg, and took a bunch of tests and they were all neg. I was planning on calling the dr, but never did. Then about 3 weeks ago I started to feel not preg, and last week I got my period







. SO I have no idea what happened, but am wondering if I was preg and it did not implant, or I just stopped cycling for a while.

Does not help much, but I have been there.
There is also a mommas on here that is preg with an IUD in place, I read a thread on it when I thought I was.

Just to confuse it more, dh asked my last night if I was preg beacuse I am acting like it??? WTH does that mean???? (sorry, OT)


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Well I have a dr. appt. on Thurs. so hopefully will get some answers then.

If it is being caused by the IUD I am having them take it out! Its not worth feeling like this all the time!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

So what happened at the doctor?


----------

